# My Seahorses, all mine!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: Just messing, Went and stopped up at FishFirst's place today. The store he works for is rather very good! Still in startup stage but it has real potential that i am sure FF, given the chance will make it for all he can!

Here's some pics of his fish and a misc. we are trying to figure what it is:
































Thanks for having me over FF, loved the sea horses!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those are beautiful!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Hopefully/Maybe you're not trying to figure out what the yellow fish is !


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea, im confused, what are you trying to id? the first is a seahorse, duh, the second is some kinda fish stick, i never saw one alive though, thats cool. and the third is a mushroom or some algae, its hard to tell.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It's the third one, on the rock hair like stuff but its ALIVE, so that ruled out macro.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

spagetti worms? what makes you think its alive? does it pulse? does it move? maybe something else was crawling on it and just made you think it was moving.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Heck if i know, am waiting for FishFirst' to show up! lol


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

i wants a seahorse


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Mala why didn't you invite me.  

Actually I need directions. Ill have to try and get there sometime.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

there are actually 2 things in the 3rd picture that I'm having a tough time ID'ing, the hair algae type thing, although I'm pretty sure its moving... and the brown thing on the liverock, it wasn't open the time marty was there, go figure, but it looks like a hairy mushroom when open... with white tips... however, its not a hairy mushroom, because it closes and looks like this... almost like a sponge thing.


----------

